

Turning a Failing Business (Restaurant) Around - dpapathanasiou
http://www.businessweek.com/print/smallbiz/content/nov2008/sb20081125_143469.htm

======
kqr2
Scott Adams' (of Dilbert fame) experience on trying to turn around a
restaurant he owns in the SF Bay Area.

<http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/11/business/11dilbert.html>

<http://www.dilbert.com/blog/entry/my_restaurant_update/>

 _I borrowed a trick from the Internet. I love sites such as Digg.com and
Reddit.com where users rank their favorite web stories. I rearranged our lunch
menu the same way, ranking our dishes by popularity and calling out the
ranking with the menu format._

------
petercooper
Ridiculously short summary: Different markets respond to different techniques.

This is as true in taking a restaurant from NYC to the boonies as it is in
shifting (or porting) a Web app from B2C to B2B.

Part of getting a business advantage is to realize this and to take advantage
of your competitors who _don't_ realize it ;-)

~~~
ojbyrne
I also got the feeling that the first restaurant could have been world class
and made huge dollars, but they just didn't try hard enough (or something).
The second one sounds decidedly mediocre.

------
Spyckie
mmm... Anyone thought he skimped on the details a bit? I think it would be
much more useful if it went in depth about the problems rather than just
saying "I was too arrogant".

